# WTB: 2000 Altima fog lights



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

does anyone know where i can find stock 2000 Altima fog lights??


----------



## Lalo (Sep 18, 2002)

best place to check for that would be your local nissan parts dept.
~lalo


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

ebay has them occasionally but you never know what you're really gonna get. if you don't mind used, check a local junk yard. you may find some in decent condition.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Try posting in the Classified section as well.


----------

